# EFI on UTVs



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Fellow utv owners, does a utv with electric fuel injection have spark plugs?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Moldman said:


> Fellow utv owners, does a utv with electric fuel injection have spark plugs?


All gasoline engines have spark plugs.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Moldman said:


> Fellow utv owners, does a utv with electric fuel injection have spark plugs?


Unless it's a Diesel yessssss.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Fuel injection does not require a carburetor.


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks


----------

